# New tank and fish



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I have a new 30 gallon tank and I wanted to get peoples idea if this will be enough to put a new fish in the tank without any problems.

1. Taking a AC 300 off my other tank to use
2. Moving some gravel from my other tank
3. Adding 15 gallon of water from my other tank

Is this enough bacteria? The 30 will have a 2" P only.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Yeah that will be sufficeint. Let it sit for 3 days before adding the fish and make sure the water has plenty of oxygen going into it as it helps with the cycle process. Don't forget the heater as well. What P u puting in there?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Putting a Medinai in.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

sccavee said:


> Putting a Medinai in.


 Spilo c/f is a nice choice for a 30 gallon. I would assume this is what you are getting. They are a great little fish.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You should have no problem!

Good luck anyway!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Dont forget a heater, and other then that, you should be good to go.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You should definatly be fine. A fish that small will not tax the system that much. Just make sure you de-chlorinate the water first


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback. I have P's currently so I have all the other needed items. I just have not had a tank that I could use items before to help cycle the tank. It sure is nicer then starting a tank from scratch!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

moved to equipment.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Just make sure you de-chlorinate the water first


 I am so glad I dont have to worry about water conditions like that, the benifits of having well water


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

yea i wish i had the same even though my tap water is pritty good. when i move to the lake it will be a lot easyer.


----------

